# Xanax refill question



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

My nurse practitioner just informed me that Xanax can't be refilled like other medicines, because it needs constant monitoring, so that means whenever I'm almost out of it, I would have to come to her - is this true, or is she just trying to rip me off? 
And she wants me to keep my appointment even though I may "owe her the money" when I told her I'm going to be short of it for the next few days because my husband is in the hospital. She's starting to sound like a psycho :afr


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

If I remember right you're allowed 5 refills.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry Thunder, how do you mean?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Poeme said:


> Sorry Thunder, how do you mean?


They're allowed to give you 5 refills before they see you again.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Great. Then she _is_ a psycho. How do I get myself out of this one...


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

Find a good psychiatrist who isn't benzo-phobic.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Poeme, are you in New York State? I'm think (but am not 100% certain) that NY is the only state in the nation that requires a new prescription for every fill of ANY controlled substance. Their state law goes above the requirements set forth in the federal law: the Controlled Substances Act of 1970.

According to the CSA of 1970, drugs in Schedule IV (which include all benzos) and Schedule III (Vicodin, Tylenol with codeine, etc) can have up to 5 refills. These prescriptions expire after 6 months, unlike non-controlled drugs where a script is good for a full year and there is no legal limit on the number of refills. Prescriptions for IV & III may simply be called into the pharmacy.

Schedule II drugs -- the most heavy duty stuff that's legal, such as morphine, OxyContin, ampehtamines, etc -- that's is required to be put in writing (no phoned in prescriptions) and no refills are allowed under the CSA of 1970.

States are free to be little Nazis and impose even tighter restrictions if they wish. For example, a lot of states specify a limit on how many days supply (like 30 or 34 days) or number of pills that can be dispensed at once, even though Federal law makes absolutely no mention of those issues.

And I doubt there is anything that requires you to go in every month even in NY state. They could simply call your prescription into the pharmacy. If they want to see you every month it's because either:

1) The doc wants to make money off 12 visits a year. Or
2) The doc is obsessive compulsive and feels the need to watch you like a hawk.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I should add that I learned all about Schedule II drugs back when my mother was on OxyContin & then later metadone before she got a knee replacement. When she needed a refill she just called in and the doc wrote it and left it at the desk with the receptionist. I'd drive her to the office & she picked up her script at the desk. Her doctor still only saw her ever six months even though she was getting OxyContin (which has vastly more street value than any benzo).


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks everyone, and thanks Ultrashy for that info - extremely useful!!


----------



## jealibeanz (Oct 1, 2005)

In NYS you have to get a new script every month. You don't need to see the doctor though. I think they can now call/fax it in.


----------



## popcorn (Dec 18, 2005)

Hmm, I was kind of wondering about this topic, because my doc only gives me one bottle at a time, with no refills. I live in Indiana, but I'm clueless on how it works here.


----------



## IndieVisible (Aug 28, 2013)

jealibeanz said:


> In NYS you have to get a new script every month. You don't need to see the doctor though. I think they can now call/fax it in.


I have to pick up the script, sign off on it and take it to the pharm, it's a real pain. and NYS is starting some new crap called i-stop which monitors schedules II to IV even more. NYS has become a nanny state


----------

